# *** RBO Feb. 23 ASA Qualifier ***



## passthru24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope to see everyone at RBO on Feb. 23 for our second shoot of the year. Also this shoot will be a ASA Qualifier for all those shooting for the State Championship. We will be hosting the State Championship so come on out and check the place out and get that little bit of pratice in before the next weekend, ASA Phoenix City Shoot. Hope to see everyone and remember just come on out and have fun and enjoy the fellowship of others. Any questions on ASA or joining just give us a call. 678-378-0816 Scott


----------



## hound dog (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm there. Thanks for doing all do.


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't wait


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 6, 2014)

you did say I could still shoot this and not be part of ASA? and what about the one in PC?


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 9, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> you did say I could still shoot this and not be part of ASA? and what about the one in PC?



Yes, you can still come shoot for fun even if your not an ASA member. Hope to see you there.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 9, 2014)

Lookin forward to it! Foam beware!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 12, 2014)

Get this snow and ice gone and it will be time to set some 3-D targets ,,, Yee Hawww


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 13, 2014)

Just leave the snow and ice and we can ski from target to target!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 13, 2014)

deerehauler said:


> Just leave the snow and ice and we can ski from target to target!



That's what I'm talking about, skiing behind the ranger!!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 13, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> That's what I'm talking about, skiing behind the ranger!!



Thatll work I got a water ski rope we can tie to it!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well it seems the weather is going to be great for the weekend of the 23rd. Hope everyone will come on down to RBO for the ASA State Qualifier and have a great time and kill some foam. Should get started on range first of the week, ohhhh and wait till you see the plague's they shod be GREAT !! I'll post when they come in.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 14, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Well it seems the weather is going to be great for the weekend of the 23rd. Hope everyone will come on down to RBO for the ASA State Qualifier and have a great time and kill some foam. Should get started on range first of the week, ohhhh and wait till you see the plague's they shod be GREAT !! I'll post when they come in.


WOO HOO ancy plaques  gotta love a new look! Hurry up and post them bad boys


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok Guys and Girls, this will be the Plaque we will be giving out for the ASA Qualifier on Feb. 23, come on out and win one. They will have th winners name on them also. Let know what you think of them


----------



## KillZone (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## gretchp (Feb 15, 2014)

Heck Yeah!!! Florida State colors!!!  NICE
guess GON guys are GA fans..;(..hheeehhheee... National Champs FSU


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Feb 15, 2014)

They look great!!!! We will be there!!!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 16, 2014)

The plaque looks awesome, I can't wait to see who wins them.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 17, 2014)

Man I hope I can win that Women's Bowhunter one, but there is a lot of competition in that class. I thought maybe I missed the shoot since today was 67 degrees and "Severe Clear." Glad I still get to play Sunday.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 17, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> you did say I could still shoot this and not be part of ASA? and what about the one in PC?



I don't know if your question was ever totally answered. You can shoot a qualifier and get qualified for the state championship without being an ASA member. And I think ASA still allows you to shoot one national event (Ft Benning or Columbus- not Phenix City... sorry I like this side of the river better) without being a member they just add about $5 to your sign up fees.

Now to shoot the state you will have to be an ASA member. So shoot Sunday and get qualified and make plans to join ASA... all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2014)

I hope I can hold it together till Sun. I pumped.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 17, 2014)

Hopin to make it this weekend.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 17, 2014)

Hoping for the severe clear for cast. Gonna try to make it a qualifier weekend.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 18, 2014)

Y'all better bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## KillZone (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep yep will be there!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Working on Range tomorrow,,Yee Hawww. Can't wait for this weekend


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Weather is going to be GREAT for Sunday, Hope everyone can come out and check out the place where the State Championship will be held.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 18, 2014)

Not to mention has the fantastic 4 on staff and signing autographs!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 18, 2014)

Should be a great shoot!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Not to mention has the fantastic 4 on staff and signing autographs!



Wait !!!!! who is the Fantastic 4 ???


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't question or fear again!!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Don't question or fear again!!



OHHHHHHH those 4,,,Yea will be signing from 8 to 9, Don't miss out omn it !!!  Hey I didn't see Corey in there,,lol


----------



## SheRBO (Feb 18, 2014)

That is just gross


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't sorry I will make sure fantastic 4 are fully clothed!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

SheRBO said:


> That is just gross



You know I'm not gross,,,I'm to sexy for my shirt, to sexy


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh brother back it on up


----------



## onfhunter1 (Feb 18, 2014)

bobo's new outfit for the ASA qualifier


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Here was Corey just before the 2nd place in Newberry...


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> bobo's new outfit for the ASA qualifier



That does look just like his new look !!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Feb 18, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Here was Corey just before the 2nd place in Newberry...


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 18, 2014)

Watch out for the purple people eater and his twin


----------



## SheRBO (Feb 18, 2014)

that's my hubby


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 18, 2014)

SheRBO said:


> that's my hubby




We're sorry


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 18, 2014)

SheRBO said:


> that's my hubby



She Loves me anyway !!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 18, 2014)

SheRBO said:


> that's my hubby



Mmmm, don't think I'd said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Feb 19, 2014)

onfhunter1 said:


> bobo's new outfit for the ASA qualifier



I was thinking about riding down there, don't know now though.  I'm kinda scared


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any DF demos this sunday by the RBO crew?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 19, 2014)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> I was thinking about riding down there, don't know now though.  I'm kinda scared




The scary part for me is that you are only 'kinda scared'



No No:


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 19, 2014)

Quick question, all ASA classes will be recognized correct? Had some people ask me and I said yes. Just makin sure.


----------



## SheRBO (Feb 20, 2014)

scott and I are going to set course today anyone want to help


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking forward to a good shoot. 


Hey look at DJ warming up for the shoot......


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 20, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Quick question, all ASA classes will be recognized correct? Had some people ask me and I said yes. Just makin sure.



We have Middle school pins and a High school pins shooters that are asking the same??


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 20, 2014)

Senior Bowhunter (ASA class)??????...Johnny you are to young...U 2  Alligood....


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 20, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> Senior Bowhunter (ASA class)??????...Johnny you are to young...U 2  Alligood....



Why, no, no I'm not to young, unless I say so.....


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok, so everyone is clear. This is a ASA Qualifier and we will have all ASA classes, to include high school pins, middle school pins and elementary school pins. Sorry if their was any confusion. With that said everyone will need to be a member of ASA before the State Championship. Hope everyone can come on out and enjoy the fun.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 20, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> Senior Bowhunter (ASA class)??????...Johnny you are to young...U 2  Alligood....



Hey I thought Alligood could shoot super senior hunter ,,LoL


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 20, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Looking forward to a good shoot.
> 
> 
> Hey look at DJ warming up for the shoot......



Hey that DJ, cause that guy is actually getting an arrow to put on string,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 20, 2014)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Looking forward to a good shoot.
> 
> 
> Hey look at DJ warming up for the shoot......



Could be Don, now that right shoulder hurting that's how he has to shoot,,


----------



## onfhunter1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 20, 2014)

gadawgfan706 said:


> Any DF demos this sunday by the RBO crew?


i try to do only one demo a year and made it at rac the other week!



GaBuckSlammer said:


> Looking forward to a good shoot.
> 
> 
> Hey look at DJ warming up for the shoot......





passthru24 said:


> Hey that DJ, cause that guy is actually getting an arrow to put on string,,,


I was gon  say least I was grabbing a arrow!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 20, 2014)

Grandma's ready!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well coarse is pretty much set and the Weather is going to be Great,,,Yeeee Hawww time to kill some foam


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 22, 2014)

Its gettin closer!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 22, 2014)

passthru24 said:


> Hey I thought Alligood could shoot super senior hunter ,,LoL



I can shoot any class I want to.......'cept maybe jr eagle, eagle, middle school pins, high school pins, youth, young adult, novice, ladies anything......well, maybe not any class I want to...


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm planning on coming.  It'll be my first in over a year.  Ya'll don't laugh.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 22, 2014)

I hit most of them today. Hopefully I'll do the same tomorrow ?  See y'all at Bowanna time whether you want me there or not.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 22, 2014)

Bring it on ya'll, we be ready.


----------



## KillZone (Feb 22, 2014)

Should be pullin' in bout 9:30, see y'all in the am.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 23, 2014)

Up and at 'em! Theres foam to kill! Will be rolling in there in a little while.


----------



## KillZone (Feb 23, 2014)

Great shoot guys, shot with a good group today, good shooting Chris and Dalton!!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yessir...good shootin guys. Enjoyed it RBO crew good shoot.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2014)

Had a great time didn't shoot good today at all but it's all good. 
Good set guys.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a great time! Photos are up at the 323 Website!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 23, 2014)

Enjoyed it ! 
Lord willing, you'll see my ugly mug again soon.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Feb 23, 2014)

We had the best time!!!!! Thank you RBO staff for an amazing (tough) course!!! Good luck next week! Shoot straight!!!


----------

